# Here's a DIY Stink Bait Rig for Catfish you can make.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Great project for bad weather. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAL0fPtY1wA


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great idea I do something similar except eith chicken livers and chicken blood. I used a soda straw and loaded all of the conction in a large bore syringe. I think I like your idea better.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to use pieces of old nylon stockings.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

neat idea.
could prob freeze some too and let them slowly dissolve?
we used to use old pill bottles and drill holes in them suspended above the sinker with a rubber band.

catch 'em up.


----------

